# Soy Milk in bread recipes?



## JoeV (Nov 25, 2008)

I was visiting my brother last evening and had my first taste of soy milk. Not bad, but there was a "chalkiness" in the texture. On the way home I bought a 1/2 gallon to try out with various recipes, and to see what DW thought about it. 

My questions are, 

1. Can soy milk be a suitable substitute for cow's milk in bread recipes.

2. Does it affect the texture of the crumb?

3. Does it affect the flavor of the bread, or add any different flavor to the bread?

4. I noticed that soy milk comes in vanilla and chocolate. Has anyone tried the vanilla in a bread recipe, and what did you learn from that?


For Pie Susan, I saw a Challah recipe titled "Soy Vey" and immediately thought of you.  Interesting play on words.

JoeV


----------



## gadzooks (Nov 25, 2008)

I have used vanilla soy milk in bread recipes, part whole wheat and all whole wheat, and it has worked well. Nice texture, fine crumb, good flavor. I used recipes from Meta Givens' Modern Encyclopedia of Cooking, which are, I think, very forgiving.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 25, 2008)

I do not like to use soy milk for substitute it has a weird taste that I do not like. I use "Coffee rich" non-dairy creamer for milk substitute when needed.


----------



## vyapti (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't bake much, so I can't tell you about soy milk with regard to bread.  I like vanilla soy milk in pancakes, though.  Generally speaking, though, soy milk is sweeter than regular milk and will affect the taste of the final product.  I use unsweetened soy milk for cooking.  Unsweetened is different than plain and more closely resembles dairy milk in flavor.  Another option might be almond milk, which has a more neutral flavor than soy.


----------



## JoeV (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. I guess I'll give it a try and let you know how it turns out. At worst, i'm out a little flour.

JoeV


----------

